# Seeking Info of my Great Grandfather



## warpo (Oct 17, 2013)

Firstly hello to all, and thanks for accepting my registration.

I'm looking for any information on my Great Grandfather and or the ship he died on. I hope i'm in the right place.

My Great Grandfather was called Frederick Alexander Wilmore. According to the South Lynn Roll Of Honour he was a Second Engineer, Mercantile Marine. Drowned off Grimsby 10/7/1915. Aged 30. Son of ex-Police Constable Wilmore. Husband of Ethel Wilmore, nee Major, of King's Lynn. Frederick had worked as a fireman with the M and G.N. Railway based at South Lynn. Later he transferred to Grimsby where he joined the company's electrical department. He enlisted in the army early in the war, but was discharged due to a problem knee and returned to his previous employment. 

On 6 July 1915 he signed on as second engineer on a fishing trawler. When the boat returned from its voyage he was reported missing.

I would like to know anything about the ship he was on, the crew list if I can find it anywhere, any inquest if there was one.

My main goal is to have a picture of the ship, and if it exists anywhere an picture of him also.

I'm attaching 2 images from the Index - Deaths and Births reported 1915 if it helps.

He was born in Canterbury, he died in the North Sea off the Grimsby coast, and he lived at 2 Saunders Street when he died.

One image clearly states that the vessel he was on was called the "Yarmouth". A family member recalled information passed down through the family stating that the cause of his death was "Suicide by drowning". Was this the case or was this a false declaration so he didn't get his war pension paid?

I'm not sure if the vessell he was on was hired for the war, or it was on a fishing voyage, as I said, any help would be appreciated.

All I know of him is what I have listed above, so please if anyone can help identify the ship, it's crew or any information, I would be truelly grateful.

Hoping,
Dean Hides


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello and welcome
YARMOUTH official number 108471. Port number GY334
Her registry details, available from here
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/SearchUI/Details?uri=C10338505
Her crew agreements and logbook for 1915 should be here 
http://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/viewcombinedcrews.php?Official_No=108471
Or you could try National Maritime Museum first
http://www.rmg.co.uk/researchers/library/crew-lists-agreements-and-official-logs-request-form
All crew agreements searchable via Official number.

One of the online records from "Find My Past" Gives cause of death as suicide by drowning. You would be right to suspect this finding. (attached)
As far as I know she was fishing when he was lost.
For all your other questions, just make a post on the Grimsby Fishing board on this site.

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?p=709276#post709276

regards
Roger


----------



## warpo (Oct 17, 2013)

Many thanks for your help


----------

